# 2013 Sentra SE dead



## Raven33 (7 mo ago)

Hello. I'm not sure what's going on. I put the key in the ignition, turned it, the lights came on for a second then went off. I can't even open the trunk or hood. The gas tank still opens. I checked the fuses next to the steering wheel. Everything seems ok. Unfortunately I can't check the engine fuses since I can't open the hood. Please help!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like just a flat-dead battery or a trashed battery connector. The hood is a mechanical release and not electric like the trunk, so I hope for your sake the cable isn't broken. That's a disaster which can only be fixed on a lift in a shop. It's possible the hood latch is just sticking, try having someone shake the front lip of the hood up and down while you pull the release.


----------

